# Tegusaurus Rex!!



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

This past weekend I got my first tegu, a Colombian tegu. I've always heard that they tend to be less tamable than the Argentines but this guy has been as sweet as pie so far. Never even hissed at me or done anything that could be seen as aggression. He likes to sit on my shoulder and check things out. No problems with me being in his tank or anything. I have been feeding him in his tank but I heard its best to take him to the food instead to prevent food aggression so I think I will start doing that just to be safe. Anyways, here are some pictures! Enjoy!

















Oh, and yes his name really is Tegusaurus Rex...Rex for short


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Whoops, posted the first picture twice! The second picture should be this:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Also I heard colombians like to swim? Is it worth putting a little pool-sized water dish in his tank?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 6, 2010)

Grats on the new lizard! As for the swimming thing, I'm not sure.. You could add a dish large enough for him to at least soak and see if he uses that. The bathtub is another good place to test their affinity to water.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

I put a small shallow tupperware in his tank and filled it with water up to shoulder height. I figured since he is in shed right now it would be helpful at least to have something to soak in if he feels the need.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Mine likes to swim so far. Yesterday I put him in shoulder deep water in the bathtub and he kept pulling his legs up to swim.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 11, 2010)

The Columbian Tegu i had loved to swim.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah mine enjoys his daily baths he is getting since he is shedding. I have a dish in his tank large enough for him to get in but I have never seen him in it lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

I feel the need to reiterate how pleased I am with my tiny little Columbian's temperament. 

I found a little bit of stuck shed on the tip of one of his toes just now. He let me pick away at it until I got it off without one slight sign of aggression. All he did was squirm cause it was probably an uncomfortable feeling. I've never been happier with a new pet than I am with him


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

New pictures of my little Tegs 

Basking...





His shedding tail reminds me of peeling a banana! XD





So cuuute


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 24, 2010)

Looking good! Still tame and handleable?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Great looking tegu, I'm still amazed at how fast these things grow!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> Looking good! Still tame and handleable?



Yeap! Just as sweet as the day I brought him home. He likes to cuddle up with me on the couch and steal my warmth lol. Still lets me give him kisses, mess with his feet and tail, and doesn't mind large crowds (took him to the Herpetology Club meeting at school). He's such a sweetie 



RHETORICx said:


> Great looking tegu, I'm still amazed at how fast these things grow!



Lol yeah me too! I already notice a bit of growth on him and I've not even had him a full month yet!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 1, 2010)

He is so darn cute! Neither of mine like to swim, so I guess it's individual preference.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

Teggie doesn't seem to mind it too much, probably because he gets baths regularly


----------

